# How much food do I need?



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello there. I'm new to this message board, but I thought I would ask your opinion on a few things. I'm doing my first rehearsal dinner ever in a few weeks and am worried that I have too much or not enough food. I've done a few parties before, but never for this many people (50 is about the max I've done) and never a full sit down dinner before. This is what I'm planning on making and the quantities I'm thinking of using. I would love any insight or feedback that you might have. Thanks in advance for your help!

· Cider- sauced chicken breasts
· Make ahead mashed potatoes
· Sarah's Salad
· Roasted Carrots
· Rolls
· Dessert
· Sodas, water, ice tea

Shopping list

Cider sauced chicken breasts to serve 72 

72 chicken breasts
6 onions
2 packages thyme
36 cloves of garlic
12 apples
12 T. brown sugar
6 cups apple cider
24 cups chicken stock
36 T. butter
6 cups parsley

Make ahead Mashed potatoes to serve 72

35 lbs. mashed potatoes
21 cups heavy cream
7 sticks of butter
Salt and pepper

Sarah's Salad

12 heads of romaine lettuce
6 cucumbers
6 avacados
12 tomatoes
12 eggs
2 lbs. bacon
2 cups cheese
dressing

Roasted Carrots

18 lbs. baby carrots
2 cups dark brown sugar
3 sticks butter
Salt, cayenne pepper
3 cups almonds
12 T. Parsley 
Pepper
Vegetable spray

Rolls
Brownies, ice cream, chocolate sauce, whipped cream, cherries 
Soda, Iced tea, Lemonade, Water, Coffee and Tea


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

How many people?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Depending on the demographic mix of the people you are feeding, the only thing I see blatantly out is the potatoes. I would drop 8 to 10 pounds off that purchase.

You might look into doubling the cucumber and avacado on the salad. Serving 12 people per cucumber is not usually a feat easily accomplished.

Unless the 72 people are all football players or some other demo make up that eats everything, make the tater change and run with it.


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for your input! I thought that sounded like a whole lot of potatoes! And I totally meant to say 24 cucumbers and 18 avacados! Thanks again.


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

65-70 people.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Also,up your chicken count.Unless the breast is a whopping portion,like an 8 to 10 ounce breast,assume people will eat two.

It's better to have leftovers than run out.The food will already be paid for.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or better yet, buy 6oz breasts and have a server at the protein. 
That is enough meat with all your other food.....I've never had events where 2 breasts were taken, Atlanta must have large appetites.


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

I guess I should have asked if this was plated or buffet style...duh! Plated,one decent 6oz ...I totally agree.

Yup,those crazy Atlantans will take a trough of food on thier plates.I've seen people get borderline greedy when it comes to a free meal,especially with beef or shrimp!


----------



## angela goring (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi:
Just logged on and saw your request. I think those quantities are way too much. I am not sure if someone has offered suggestions as yet.
Please reply


----------



## angela goring (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi: Thought you were catering for 50. What is the number that you are catering for?


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm catering for 65 to 70 people.


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with the 6z portion on chicken breast and someone to serve the protein. If no server use a little smaller breast (5z) and do 1.25 pc.


----------



## angela goring (Sep 8, 2007)

While I am not familiar with the sarah salad, 12 heads of romaine are a lot of lettuce. What's the size of the heads.
Someone suggested a reduction in potatoes. Think that was a good idea.
Do you know the make up of the group? Like the age group, the ratio of males to females,etc., having this kind of information will also help you to determine how much food to prepare.


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the input! I'm just using the hearts of romaine. The salad is suppose to be a little lettuce to a lot of veggies. I may or may not use 12 hearts, but costco sells them in a 6 pack for three dollars.

As far as the meal goes, we're not doing it plated, or buffet, but actually "family style". I'll be putting out bowls/platters of all the food onto each table.

As far as demographics go, it's a rehearsal dinner for a wedding, and I think about half of the people there will be age 20-30 and the rest are family members so probably 50 and up.

Thanks again for your help!

Angela


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

beware of family style and up your portions, because it is like a mini buffet on each table - you will need more food than a straight buffet, as well as many many more serving bowls, serving utensils, and waitstaff. It's actually more expensive to serve family style vs. buffet. Hope you are ready for this.


----------

